# 357sig to 9mm



## Billy113 (Apr 1, 2014)

Hey guys,have a G33 and very happy w/it but want to have the option to fire 9mm.I also have a G19 so mags would be interchangeable.what conversion barrels do you recommend by experience?as always, thanks for your input.:mrgreen:


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

https://www.lonewolfdist.com


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Billy113:
Bar Sto also lists conversion barrels to .40 and .9mm.


----------



## Chris3425 (Feb 22, 2013)

I use a LW 9mm coversion in my G31 and it's been flawless.


----------



## Billy113 (Apr 1, 2014)

can I just buy a G36 or aG37 barrel for my G33?


----------



## Billy113 (Apr 1, 2014)

sorry,I was thinking G33 gun,using Glock G26 barrel,and also,G37 barrel


----------



## just for fun (Dec 31, 2006)

I own a g32 and after reloading for it, for many years, I decided to invest in an aftermarket barrel. Lone Wolf does have a very strong following, but I wanted one that is made here.
As you know, that still left lots of options. Bar-Sto would have to be the top choice, but didn't want to go to the trouble of finding someone in this area to fit it to my gun. (nothing even close within a 100 mile circle!) So now I'm looking at Lake Storm and KKM. Maybe I don't follow the net close enough, but to date, I've yet to read about anyone "putting on the bad mouth" about KKM.
Ordered their 40 barrel and I'm as happy as a fat kid in a doughnut shop. It turned out to be every thing I had hoped for. So much so that I ordered a 40-9 conversion barrel.
In both cases it was money well spent, in spite of what the wife thinks!! These are "good people" to order from! They offer L.E. and Military discounts. :smt1099


----------



## Billy113 (Apr 1, 2014)

hey, just for fun,I also looked into KKM barrels.got a response from Kevin that they have conversion barrels for .357 sig was the barrel a drop in, and how did it work? was recoil more or just different,and are you getting the 9mm barrel?


----------



## just for fun (Dec 31, 2006)

Billy113 said:


> hey, just for fun,I also looked into KKM barrels.got a response from Kevin that they have conversion barrels for .357 sig was the barrel a drop in, and how did it work? was recoil more or just different,and are you getting the 9mm barrel?


The barrels are a simple remove and replace item. As you know recoil is a very subjective thing! My issue with the 357 Sig at factory FPS has to do with the frame vibration in relation to the trigger safety.Doesn't take many rounds at 1400+FPS to make my finger SORE. Simply down loading it to the 1250 range works,but defeats the purpose of the round! FOR ME the 40 S&W is the answer. 180 grain bullet at 1K, MUCH easier to shoot well. The recoil (I've been told is about the same, it's not) the Sig is more snappy, the 40 is more of a push and is much easier to control.
As for the 9 MM barrel, well that was more or less a project to make the 32 a range toy. After shooting factory 357 and 40's the best way to compare the recoil (to me) is to say it's more like shooting 38 loads in a L frame Smith. At this time I'm still chasing a brass to face issue and on another forum the experts have voiced several reasons why that's going on! If nothing else it does make for interesting reading!!


----------



## northstar19 (Aug 11, 2013)

One quick question. If I buy a Glock 32, can I convert it to 9mm, by simply dropping a 9mm barrel into it? Or do I also need to replace the spring and the magazine? Thanks!


----------



## northstar19 (Aug 11, 2013)

Currently, I'm having a heck of a time finding conversion barrels for the G32. .357 to 9mm.


----------



## northstar19 (Aug 11, 2013)

Currently, I'm having a heck of a time finding conversion barrels for the G32. (.357 to 9mm.)


----------



## thug23 (Dec 9, 2007)

I too bought the G32 gen 4 because I love the 357 round & from there I bought both the 9mm & 40 cal replacement barrels from Lone Wolfe & they have both been flawless.... Good luck!


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

I do not think you can just convert .357 sig to 9mm due to the load requirement of the .357 sig. I am not an expert but I think this is why you cannot just go from .45 acp to 9mma s well. thicker barrels and slides as well as springs requires to handle the loads. I suggest a .40 S+W glock and a lonewolf conversion barrel--works great for me--no issue s at all


----------



## ronin11 (Oct 16, 2013)

Following up on northstar19's question about having to change out the recoil spring/guide rod assembly. I just got a G27 in .40 S&W, it also came with a Glock .357 Sig barrel and a Lone Wolf 9mm barrel. Am I correct in that the .40 S&W magazines will feed the .357 Sig ammo properly? And to northstar19's question: do I have to change the recoil spring/guide rod assembly when switching from .40/.357 ammo to the 9mm ammo?

Any help will be greatly appreciated and thank you, in advance.


----------



## anna3d (Jul 8, 2016)

nice thread, This what I was looking for


----------



## BZimm (Feb 29, 2016)

Hey BoatDoc, I'm going to get 2 or 3 magazines to use specifically for 9mm in my G23 with a LW conversion barrel. Have you used the ones from MagPul? They seem get good reviews, but I'd like to get someone with personal experience......


----------



## BZimm (Feb 29, 2016)

I went ahead and purchased three MagPul 9mm magazines for use in my G23 with a LW conversion barrel and I am very pleased with the result. I had tried running the 9mm ammo in the 40cal. magazines and they made me nervous. The fit and feel was just too sloppy for my taste. I honestly don't feel much difference when I am set up for one or the other, but I'm guessing I am still a beginner to this handgun thing, and I haven't acquired a feel for such things.

I do have a question; when I am running the 9mm ammo in a LW barrel, is it considered an partially unsupported chamber and therefore the spent casings not usable for reloading? I'd appreciate any Glock wisdom on this....

BZimm


----------

